# Cheese burger in a can



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

German ingenuity.
Food: Cheeseburger in a Can is Both the Best and Worst Thing I've Ever Seen

Luc H.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

That doesn't sound appealing at all! It looks nice in the picture but I'm sure it doesn't look that great at home. lol


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

too funny or gross, not sure which?

thanks for link, okay to share it???

Nan


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Dang, you beat me to it. I was just about to post this same exact article when I saw it had already been done. It's almost as bad as canned pancakes.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You have to admit there is a morbid curiosity to try it?


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

share away!!

Luc H.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh, as a "German-American," I'm going to have to find it, and try it.  Hey, everything is canned over there... but this is a doozy. I won't be able to try it if it has MSG though -- I'll make Ron try it


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Trekking Mahlzeiten-Zwischenmahlzeiten-Cheeseburger in der Dose-

Made for trekking (IOW backpacking).... LOL. The site is full of fun stuff. Hey, if I'm burning calories climbing with mountain goats, I'd go for a cheeseburger


----------

